# cable for VFD drive 6kV



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Yury said:


> does anybody know where i can find a cable rated for 6kV FVD.
> this stuff is going to go to europ and i can find a cable.


 
6kV cables? Multi-conductor cable?????


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

What kind of cable? Last I looked their could several cables connected to the drive. What does it do?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've installed 15KV TEK cable. Lots of it. Very common around power plants.

The largest was 750/3 with ground. It was about 4" diameter, VERY heavy, and more than a bit difficult to bend. 

The smaller stuff is pretty easy to handle though.

Rob


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

micromind said:


> I've installed 15KV TEK cable. Lots of it. Very common around power plants.
> 
> The largest was 750/3 with ground. It was about 4" diameter, VERY heavy, and more than a bit difficult to bend.
> 
> ...


Well, whats it used for? Input? Output to motor?


----------



## Yury (Sep 30, 2010)

*thanks all*

thanks guys, i have found one company.
prysmian cables
they installed several of those. 

by the way the cable has to be rated for VFD application.
coz on the primary side you dont need to use special cable, can get away with the usual one.


----------



## Yury (Sep 30, 2010)

micromind said:


> I've installed 15KV TEK cable. Lots of it. Very common around power plants.
> 
> The largest was 750/3 with ground. It was about 4" diameter, VERY heavy, and more than a bit difficult to bend.
> 
> ...


did you intall them in North america or in Europe?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

All you had to say, it was a motor cable. Yes, we use them here too. We just need to know what the f**k you are talking about.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Yury said:


> did you intall them in North america or in Europe?


Nevada, USA.

I don't know if any were specifically rated for the load side of a VFD, but some of them ran from VFDs to motors; most 480V, a few 4160V. If I remember right, the biggest motor was 800HP. 

I've never done anything special for cables/wire from a VFD to a motor. 

Rob


----------



## Yury (Sep 30, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> All you had to say, it was a motor cable. Yes, we use them here too. We just need to know what the f**k you are talking about.


hi man,
keep your emotions to yourself.
nobody asks you to help. if you dont want, then dont. if you do then be polite.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Yury said:


> nobody asks you to help


Actually, you did when you posted the thread. 

He asked *you* what the cable would be used for, twice, so that he could give you a useful answer since you barely included any information to begin with, and then never replied anyway. You didn't clarify what the use of the cable would be so how could anyone magically know what you needed?


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just call the VFD manufacturer and they should be able to tell you what is expected to be used.

If you do not install what the VFD manufacturer recommends don't expect any (or much) help from them when this hi-voltage system begins to act wacky.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Yury said:


> thanks guys, i have found one company.
> prysmian cables
> they installed several of those.
> 
> ...


 

See if I have this right. Your "VFD" cables. They're just shielded multi-conductor cables, right? I have never seen anything rated over 600V, but I's just a country boy myself


----------



## Yury (Sep 30, 2010)

76nemo said:


> See if I have this right. Your "VFD" cables. They're just shielded multi-conductor cables, right? I have never seen anything rated over 600V, but I's just a country boy myself


Prysmian makes 2 & 6kv cables rated for Drive application. Yes shielded (cu) and armored w/ PAB or steel and IEC certified. Ive tryed few manufacturers and distributers couldnt find anything aceptable for Europe.
also i found that 3c 500mcm (240mm2) is rated for 520A (non drive application) and 491A for drives. 
They have branch in Germany.


----------

